# DESPERATE AND DEPRESSED (long)



## Slimmm (Jun 4, 2007)

I am feeling helpless, desperate and depressed over my constipation and bloating. I was doing pretty well with the combo of Zelnorm and Miralax. Since Zelnorm was pulled off the market, I have been a basket case. Amitiza doesn't work, and Miralax by itself did nothing. I already have a healthy diet. My bloating is now worse than it has ever been. I am tiny (100 lbs) and look really ridiculous - about the same as I looked when I was 7 months pregnant. My stomach is totally distended; my waistline protrudes; I can barely even breathe. I have to suck in all of the time when I am in public, and my back hurts like it did when I was pregnant. I can't close my pants and no one understands how sick and tired I am of living this way. I have a business to run and a family, and I just can't function. I can't even show my husband what I really look like!!I've had all of the tests done a few years ago to rule out anything more than IBS. I swear, if I didn't know better, I would think that I have a deadly disease. I have been very depressed over this and I know that it just makes the symptoms worse.I started a colon cleanse program that I bought 1 1/2 yrs ago, but didn't use. I just ordered another one. I am nervous about getting my body hooked on it It has been 6 days and 2 doses worked at first, then 3 a day, but today I am all plugged up again and I am afraid to increase. The instructions say that you should not exceed 6 doses a day, but I am afraid to increase since I started at 2 and it seemed to work then. I read somewhere that sometimes these products stop working and then you have to keep on increasing them to work again. I worry that I am doing something bad to my digestive system. I am SO OBSESSED by all of this that I know my poor digestive system is in knots. I just started St John's Wort, hoping that it will help calm me down. I just added Miralax back to my regimen, hoping it will help get things going again. I also made an appt with a naturopath, since the GI drs haven't done much. Unfortunately I can't be seen for 2 weeks. I am worried because I will be going on vacation to Southeast Asia in 6 weeks, and the last time I went there, I was a mess, even with Zelnorm.I know that many of you are going through this same thing. I don't expect that anyone will have any solutions that I have not heard about, but I just needed a place to vent. Any thoughts you may have to share will be truly appreciated.


----------



## postmortem (Nov 11, 2006)

i know exactly how you feel. when i first got ibs i was around 100 lbs. i had all those small pants and it felt horrible. i had to get new clothes completely. but then i got really depressed and i felt that maybe more food would shove the #### out. so i started binging and binging and gained 20 lbs though i don't know how much of it is #### and how much of it is fat.i was never prescribed zelnorm and miralax did not work for me.i think some people on the forum buy zelmac from mexico. thread should be a few topics down.


----------



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

I am so, so sorry that you are having this issue. I can totally empathize with you since I am literlly obsessed with going to the BR each day because I know if I don't I wlll get bloated like crazy, my bowels start gurgling and I feel like the skin is stretched so tight across my belly that I can't take a breath. Every morning my very FIRST thought of the day is... will I be able to go? If not will I be able to cope when the swelling starts. Then I start with all the urgent remedies. I do take Amitiza each day to no avail. If you drink prune juice WITH pulp and keep drinking it, you will indeed swell more, but after a few hours you will hopefully either go to the bathroom or at least be able to eliminate the gas build up. Travel is a nightmare for me too. I can't be happy when a holiday is planned because my first thought is...oh no...the IBS...I won't be able to go to the bathroom. I have spent so many holidays couped up in the hotel room while the others are out having a good time, so I can have some quiet time and try to go. The longer the time passes that I don't go, the more I start to panic and thus begins the vicious cycle of not being able to go! FUrther down the list I listed the rescue remedies that my doc's office prescribed. Try one of those. They are all OTC and you need relief right now. I understand and I am so sorry.


----------



## Slimmm (Jun 4, 2007)

nogo said:


> FUrther down the list I listed the rescue remedies that my doc's office prescribed. Try one of those. They are all OTC and you need relief right now. I understand and I am so sorry.


Nogo, I read all of your posts and didn't see that list you referred to. Could you pls let me know where it is? After reading your posts, I see that you've gone through and felt the same desperation and frustration as I. I have had digestive problems all of my life! Actually, I have been on this board for years, but had to recently change screen names because I couldn't figure out how to change my email address on the board's profile.I did order some Zelmac today from medsmex. It will take a few weeks, but at least I have some hope! Yay!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hi Slimmm just read your posts and i can totally emphasize with you and the others who responded too. i've had c problems all my life and it's truly miserable isn't it. i've spent a lifetime trying all kinds of meds herbals exercise etc etc --an endless list of stuff to help which didn't. i'm so glad you ordered zelnorm from medsmex. really, that's the only solution that i can see right now for those of us whom zelnorm helps. for me at least, nothing else works as well and at the present time medsmex is my only option since i can't afford to go to mexico in person to buy it. and i know it is expensive to pay out of pocket for it like this but like i said, for now it's all i/we have. from all the other helpful posts, it sounds like medsmex is totally reliable and that's what i've found too with my own experience with them. i got my zelmac from them last monday--took about two and a half weeks and yes, it works--it's the real thing! what a relief!! i just hope and pray that mexico doesn't pull zelmac/zelnorm like the usa and some of the other countries have. and i really hope and pray we can get zelnorm back to the usa!!!


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

annie, I would send a PM but I dont know how!!! if you want, Pm me and we'll talk....Im praying for you.Lori


----------



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

REscue Remedy; I take colace, amitiza, prune juice with pulp and miralax each day. When those don't work (and they haven't been) I use Rescue remedy #1: Milk of Magnesia at bedtime with 8 oz. water. Hot coffee or tea in a.m.. Should work in about an hour. Rescue remedy #2, Fleets phosphosoda, 1.5 oz. bottle (OTC). Mix with gingerale and drinak all at once. Follow with 3 glasses of water in next hour. Stay close to a bathroom. I hope this helps you.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

annie,just realized you werent the topic starter!! duh- just having a moment!!!!







Lori


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh sure--thanks--i totally understand. i have those moments all the time. thanks for all your prayers for all of us---the power of prayer really helps!


----------



## fordgirl96f250 (May 17, 2007)

I was the same way and im the same size as you. Have you tried coffee enemas? Also get a parasite test. I had a test and found out that I have a parasite. You should have one to.


Slimmm said:


> I am feeling helpless, desperate and depressed over my constipation and bloating. I was doing pretty well with the combo of Zelnorm and Miralax. Since Zelnorm was pulled off the market, I have been a basket case. Amitiza doesn't work, and Miralax by itself did nothing. I already have a healthy diet. My bloating is now worse than it has ever been. I am tiny (100 lbs) and look really ridiculous - about the same as I looked when I was 7 months pregnant. My stomach is totally distended; my waistline protrudes; I can barely even breathe. I have to suck in all of the time when I am in public, and my back hurts like it did when I was pregnant. I can't close my pants and no one understands how sick and tired I am of living this way. I have a business to run and a family, and I just can't function. I can't even show my husband what I really look like!!I've had all of the tests done a few years ago to rule out anything more than IBS. I swear, if I didn't know better, I would think that I have a deadly disease. I have been very depressed over this and I know that it just makes the symptoms worse.I started a colon cleanse program that I bought 1 1/2 yrs ago, but didn't use. I just ordered another one. I am nervous about getting my body hooked on it It has been 6 days and 2 doses worked at first, then 3 a day, but today I am all plugged up again and I am afraid to increase. The instructions say that you should not exceed 6 doses a day, but I am afraid to increase since I started at 2 and it seemed to work then. I read somewhere that sometimes these products stop working and then you have to keep on increasing them to work again. I worry that I am doing something bad to my digestive system. I am SO OBSESSED by all of this that I know my poor digestive system is in knots. I just started St John's Wort, hoping that it will help calm me down. I just added Miralax back to my regimen, hoping it will help get things going again. I also made an appt with a naturopath, since the GI drs haven't done much. Unfortunately I can't be seen for 2 weeks. I am worried because I will be going on vacation to Southeast Asia in 6 weeks, and the last time I went there, I was a mess, even with Zelnorm.I know that many of you are going through this same thing. I don't expect that anyone will have any solutions that I have not heard about, but I just needed a place to vent. Any thoughts you may have to share will be truly appreciated.


----------



## Slimmm (Jun 4, 2007)

fordgirl96f250 said:


> I was the same way and im the same size as you. Have you tried coffee enemas? Also get a parasite test. I had a test and found out that I have a parasite. You should have one to.


I started a colon cleansing program a week ago. Wouldn't that take care of any parasites too? It's supposed to. Who does the parasite test - a regular M.D. or an alternative practitioner? I don't know what a coffee enema is. I am glad that most clothes hide the way I really look. Most people would be shocked if they saw....







Once in a great while I look normal, and that's usually when I've been a saint with food and had no stress.


----------



## fordgirl96f250 (May 17, 2007)

Some of the colon cleanser don't remove parasites just buid up in you're intestines it has to state that it removes parasites. About the coffee enema if you buy at you're local drug store a reusable enema bag (a 2 quart bag) put 1 cup of black brewed coffee to 1 quart of warm water and do the whole bag. It will clean out you're colon and cause alot less bloating. I sometimes am bloated for about 1/2 an hour afterwards but then I feel great. Hope this helpsFordgirl


Slimmm said:


> I started a colon cleansing program a week ago. Wouldn't that take care of any parasites too? It's supposed to. Who does the parasite test - a regular M.D. or an alternative practitioner? I don't know what a coffee enema is. I am glad that most clothes hide the way I really look. Most people would be shocked if they saw....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fordgirl96f250 (May 17, 2007)

A normal MD will be able to do the blood test for the parasites. But you have to tell them to because they don't believe we have parasites here.


fordgirl96f250 said:


> Some of the colon cleanser don't remove parasites just buid up in you're intestines it has to state that it removes parasites. About the coffee enema if you buy at you're local drug store a reusable enema bag (a 2 quart bag) put 1 cup of black brewed coffee to 1 quart of warm water and do the whole bag. It will clean out you're colon and cause alot less bloating. I sometimes am bloated for about 1/2 an hour afterwards but then I feel great. Hope this helpsFordgirl


----------



## Slimmm (Jun 4, 2007)

Thank you. This colon cleasner that I just started using says it kills parasites. I will post my results.


----------



## fordgirl96f250 (May 17, 2007)

You're welcome. If you do the coffee enemas with the colon cleanse if there is any parasites it will help flush them out.Thanks Fordgirl


Slimmm said:


> Thank you. This colon cleasner that I just started using says it kills parasites. I will post my results.


----------



## seecld (Jun 20, 2007)

Slimmm said:


> I am feeling helpless, desperate and depressed over my constipation and bloating. I was doing pretty well with the combo of Zelnorm and Miralax. Since Zelnorm was pulled off the market, I have been a basket case. Amitiza doesn't work, and Miralax by itself did nothing. I already have a healthy diet. My bloating is now worse than it has ever been. I am tiny (100 lbs) and look really ridiculous - about the same as I looked when I was 7 months pregnant. My stomach is totally distended; my waistline protrudes; I can barely even breathe. I have to suck in all of the time when I am in public, and my back hurts like it did when I was pregnant. I can't close my pants and no one understands how sick and tired I am of living this way. I have a business to run and a family, and I just can't function. I can't even show my husband what I really look like!!I've had all of the tests done a few years ago to rule out anything more than IBS. I swear, if I didn't know better, I would think that I have a deadly disease. I have been very depressed over this and I know that it just makes the symptoms worse.I started a colon cleanse program that I bought 1 1/2 yrs ago, but didn't use. I just ordered another one. I am nervous about getting my body hooked on it It has been 6 days and 2 doses worked at first, then 3 a day, but today I am all plugged up again and I am afraid to increase. The instructions say that you should not exceed 6 doses a day, but I am afraid to increase since I started at 2 and it seemed to work then. I read somewhere that sometimes these products stop working and then you have to keep on increasing them to work again. I worry that I am doing something bad to my digestive system. I am SO OBSESSED by all of this that I know my poor digestive system is in knots. I just started St John's Wort, hoping that it will help calm me down. I just added Miralax back to my regimen, hoping it will help get things going again. I also made an appt with a naturopath, since the GI drs haven't done much. Unfortunately I can't be seen for 2 weeks. I am worried because I will be going on vacation to Southeast Asia in 6 weeks, and the last time I went there, I was a mess, even with Zelnorm.I know that many of you are going through this same thing. I don't expect that anyone will have any solutions that I have not heard about, but I just needed a place to vent. Any thoughts you may have to share will be truly appreciated.


----------



## seecld (Jun 20, 2007)

Just found this website -- and reading what you had to say was like hearing the thoughts inside my head. The frustration and depression is overwhelming. Have had problems for 20 years, and it progressively gets worse and worse. I now have a hiatal hernia from all the straining. When the gut is bad, the hernia gets worse and visa versa. Tried Amitiza for 2-1/2 days, INCREDIBLE bloating (and pain from that), still couldn't go. Gained 4 pounds in water weight from the pills. Finally took a Zelnorm to get going. I have some samples of Zelnorm left, and I don't know what I will do when I run out. It is the ONLY thing that really helps and creates a more "normal" me than any other kind of pill, etc. And I only needed one a day. I have absolutely NO answers, and it just takes over my life!


----------



## Slimmm (Jun 4, 2007)

seecld said:


> I have some samples of Zelnorm left, and I don't know what I will do when I run out. It is the ONLY thing that really helps and creates a more "normal" me than any other kind of pill, etc. And I only needed one a day.


Hi. Welcome to the board. You might do what many of us here have done, and that is ordering Zelmac (same as Zelnorm) from medsmex.com. It is expensive, but it is the only thing that works for me. I'll pay the high price.


----------



## MEL455 (Jun 22, 2007)

Slimmm said:


> I am feeling helpless, desperate and depressed over my constipation and bloating. I was doing pretty well with the combo of Zelnorm and Miralax. Since Zelnorm was pulled off the market, I have been a basket case. Amitiza doesn't work, and Miralax by itself did nothing. I already have a healthy diet. My bloating is now worse than it has ever been. I am tiny (100 lbs) and look really ridiculous - about the same as I looked when I was 7 months pregnant. My stomach is totally distended; my waistline protrudes; I can barely even breathe. I have to suck in all of the time when I am in public, and my back hurts like it did when I was pregnant. I can't close my pants and no one understands how sick and tired I am of living this way. I have a business to run and a family, and I just can't function. I can't even show my husband what I really look like!!I've had all of the tests done a few years ago to rule out anything more than IBS. I swear, if I didn't know better, I would think that I have a deadly disease. I have been very depressed over this and I know that it just makes the symptoms worse.I started a colon cleanse program that I bought 1 1/2 yrs ago, but didn't use. I just ordered another one. I am nervous about getting my body hooked on it It has been 6 days and 2 doses worked at first, then 3 a day, but today I am all plugged up again and I am afraid to increase. The instructions say that you should not exceed 6 doses a day, but I am afraid to increase since I started at 2 and it seemed to work then. I read somewhere that sometimes these products stop working and then you have to keep on increasing them to work again. I worry that I am doing something bad to my digestive system. I am SO OBSESSED by all of this that I know my poor digestive system is in knots. I just started St John's Wort, hoping that it will help calm me down. I just added Miralax back to my regimen, hoping it will help get things going again. I also made an appt with a naturopath, since the GI drs haven't done much. Unfortunately I can't be seen for 2 weeks. I am worried because I will be going on vacation to Southeast Asia in 6 weeks, and the last time I went there, I was a mess, even with Zelnorm.I know that many of you are going through this same thing. I don't expect that anyone will have any solutions that I have not heard about, but I just needed a place to vent. Any thoughts you may have to share will be truly appreciated.


----------



## MEL455 (Jun 22, 2007)

Ground flax seed meal (in the healthfood store)!!!. I am 24 and have had IBS since I was 18. I had the horrible pain, bloating, D & C. Constipation was horrible and created the most painful gas and bloating. I was put in the hospital from the pain and went thorugh test after test then told i had IBS. Tried so many medications, herbs and over the counters. About 9 months ago I found something that after about a week, aleviated almost all my symptoms completley. Ground flax seed meal. I eat it everyday (about 1-2 tbsp) and I have not felt this good in years. My gas and bloating are down by about 95% and I have absolutley no trouble having a bowel movement anymore. Thinking of the way it has changed my IBS sometimes makes me want to cry. I know this may not work the same for everyone but please give it a try. My best friend also has IBS and it has made a world of difference for her as well. I know what this disease can do to your body and mind and I want everyone to know this in case it can work for you too. Please pass this around to other blogs, it's the best help I have found.


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

MEL455 said:


> Ground flax seed meal (in the healthfood store)!!!. I am 24 and have had IBS since I was 18. I had the horrible pain, bloating, D & C. Constipation was horrible and created the most painful gas and bloating. I was put in the hospital from the pain and went thorugh test after test then told i had IBS. Tried so many medications, herbs and over the counters. About 9 months ago I found something that after about a week, aleviated almost all my symptoms completley. Ground flax seed meal. I eat it everyday (about 1-2 tbsp) and I have not felt this good in years. My gas and bloating are down by about 95% and I have absolutley no trouble having a bowel movement anymore. Thinking of the way it has changed my IBS sometimes makes me want to cry. I know this may not work the same for everyone but please give it a try. My best friend also has IBS and it has made a world of difference for her as well. I know what this disease can do to your body and mind and I want everyone to know this in case it can work for you too. Please pass this around to other blogs, it's the best help I have found.


Ground flax seed is great and you can do that yourself by getting the whole flaxseed and grinding in the coffee grinder. Just don't grind too long or there is a lose of effect on it's purpose.


----------



## Joan Mack (May 20, 2007)

Boy the whole thing is quite a bummer. I am paying for a perscription insurance plan and will not be able to use it. I will have to pay for zelnorm out of pocket and it is not cheap. This whole thing is nuts and I can't imagine why the government is doing such a thing to us. I wrote the FDA but never received a reply.


----------



## Slimmm (Jun 4, 2007)

Joan Mack said:


> This whole thing is nuts and I can't imagine why the government is doing such a thing to us. I wrote the FDA but never received a reply.


I wrote to the FDA last week and got a response the same day. They sent me the form to submit to get on emergency consideration for Zelnorm, but unfortunately, the dr has to complete it. I called my dr and was told that he would not do it because he feels Zelnorm is unsafe. The out of pocket price for Zelnorm from medsmex is outrageous and twice as bad if you need to take 2 a day, but that's all I have now! Without it, I don't have a life. I see the naturopath on Weds and I'll post what happens.


----------



## Dawhna (Oct 17, 2004)

In reading these posts, I'm wondering if I would benefit from Zelnorm/Zelmac from the Medmex site. I never took Zelnorm but sure have the same symptoms you all describe. My stomach is always hard and I am usually constipated. It's been a life long struggle with me. Is it wise to start it without a doctor monitoring me? Is it taken twice daily? HELP please!


----------



## Darklight00 (Jun 2, 2007)

Dawhna said:


> In reading these posts, I'm wondering if I would benefit from Zelnorm/Zelmac from the Medmex site. I never took Zelnorm but sure have the same symptoms you all describe. My stomach is always hard and I am usually constipated. It's been a life long struggle with me. Is it wise to start it without a doctor monitoring me? Is it taken twice daily? HELP please!


Zelnorm/Zelmac is usually prescribed as a 3 times a day medication. Either 15 minutes before or after each meal. My father who also suffers from constipation as I do uses it and it works wonderfully for him but I've used it and it does not do anything for me. I guess my problem has more to do with pelvic floor dysfunction/nerve damage than just regular run of the mill constipation. I would suggest you try it and see if it works for you. Good luck


----------



## Slimmm (Jun 4, 2007)

Darklight00 said:


> Zelnorm/Zelmac is usually prescribed as a 3 times a day medication. Either 15 minutes before or after each meal.


Actually, the directions on my past Zelnorm bottles have said 2x a day on an empty stomach. Somewhere in the small print, it said to take on empty stomach or 2 hours after a meal. 1 a day w/Miralax worked fine for me. 2 was too much.


----------



## BUCKEROO (Jun 12, 2007)

MEL455 said:


> Ground flax seed meal (in the healthfood store)!!!. I am 24 and have had IBS since I was 18. I had the horrible pain, bloating, D & C. Constipation was horrible and created the most painful gas and bloating. I was put in the hospital from the pain and went thorugh test after test then told i had IBS. Tried so many medications, herbs and over the counters. About 9 months ago I found something that after about a week, aleviated almost all my symptoms completley. Ground flax seed meal. I eat it everyday (about 1-2 tbsp) and I have not felt this good in years. My gas and bloating are down by about 95% and I have absolutley no trouble having a bowel movement anymore. Thinking of the way it has changed my IBS sometimes makes me want to cry. I know this may not work the same for everyone but please give it a try. My best friend also has IBS and it has made a world of difference for her as well. I know what this disease can do to your body and mind and I want everyone to know this in case it can work for you too. Please pass this around to other blogs, it's the best help I have found.


I agree. I have started using ground flax seed in the mornings too. I did do a cleansing a couple of months ago and it really helped me. I went to see a naturopath and I have changed my eating habits which was difficult at the beginning but it was a surprise what a difference it has made for me. My naturopath has me incorporating ground flax with my breakfast. It works great for me.


----------



## Hootmouse (Jun 12, 2004)

Hello - Sorry for all of you fellow sufferers....I too understand exactly what you are going through. I have suffered with the big C since I was a child. But this IBS-C came after some emotional stress, quitting smoking, tubaligation and 5 food poisonings in 4 years. This was about 12 years ago. I have tried everything - and I mean everything. I have even been in a study and whatever they used in the trial study was awesome...but they changed the formula and it didn't work after that. I have done the coffee enemas, been on Zelnorm, done the flaxseed, used high fiber products such as fiber one cereal, and psyllium husks. I have tried the magnesium, done Vitamin C flushes, acupressure, acupuncture, reflexology, crystal healings, yoga, pilates, drank aloe vera juice, prune juice, blueberry juice, the so called wonder juices that cost a fortune. I have tried every herb and tea that had a hint of help for IBS-C. My most recent product I tried was the swanson colon tone - do not bother with that - it did absolutely nothing. I have tried different types of amino acids as well - including L-glutamine with no results. I drink water all the time, I exercise 5 to 7 days a week (still overweight). I try to eat as "clean" as I possibly can - some days you just eat that piece of cake eventhough you know you will hurt. The list goes on and on and on!!! I have discovered through all of this trial and error thing that I have problems with certain foods, and I am lactose intolerant. The foods that will trigger problems for me are salads, tomatoes, corn chips of any kind (I love chips and salsa), pizza, any type of sweets and one of my favorite foods - popcorn!







I have also come to the conclusion that is it just plain BS to have to be miserable all the time. I also believe that is it BS when the "professionals" tell you not to take a laxative because your body will get used to it and will not function properly. Here is what I say to that...Would the "professionals" tell somebody with a heart condtion (you know - someone who's heart does not function properly) to stop taking their heart medication because their heart will get used to the medication and not function properly???? I think not!!!! We that have IBS have bowels that do not function properly on their own...for whatever reason - they just do not do the job they are supposed to do. So I quit listening to the professionals and have decided my bowels need help - plain and simple. I take cascara every night after my dinner meal, so that I may use the bathroom like "normal" people the next day. If I get too bloated after a meal, I take a peppermint oil capsule, which helps with the gas. Sometimes just chewing mint gum will help. I take enzymes before a big meal, and will take an HCL Betaine after I eat foods that I know will trigger a bloating/pain issue. I change up my cascara sagrada...I use two different products. One from Nature's secret - fiber tablets - I use these for awhile...then I switch to colon clenz by Natural Balance. I use Swanson vitamins nzimes - dairy, and Twin labs HCL. I am telling you the exact products because I have tried several different types, and these have helped me the most. There probably isn't much on the market that I have not tried, so feel free to ask me about anything and if I have used it, I will tell you what it did or did not do for me. I just got sick and tired of feeling sick all the time. Good Luck to all of you in finding the right combination of whatever to help you!!


----------



## 15269 (Apr 12, 2007)

Dear Slimmm,I can really sympathise with you as I have all the same things you do. I recently changed my doctor after being palmed off with IBS for over 20 years. I have also had all the tests and these have just been repeated including a colonoscopy and another barium enema, the last one showed that I had a blockage and they sent me for a CT scan and this showed that I had a cyst on the ovary and a treacherously twisted colon. I am now under a gastro and he at first wanted to do surgery on the colon but is trying a low fibre diet first as I am anaemic too.THe anemia is not iron related but food related and I have to leave off all bran, fruit, vegetables and go on white bread, cornflakes, butter, white rice and pasta and cut out as much fibre as I can and keep a food diary. This has helped me a lot and they are keeping me on iron tablets and this diet for a while longer. As soon as I re-introduce anything with a hier fibre content I suffer all the same bloating and pain and constipation as usual. I have also been given hig dses of a new laxative called Laxaberal, it is a liquid and I take 25mls a day at lunch time and this works me every morning by 8 o'clock which is brilliant.The ovary is growing and they sent me to a Gynae and he did more transvaginal tests and it showed that it is now over 6cm and still growing but he doesn't think it is cancer. I go in hospital tomorrow to have the ovaries removed. I am 61 and had a hysterectomy when I was 29 so the ovaries are not going to affect me greatly. It is surprising how many people who thought that they just had IBS have suddenly found that they have ovary trouble so it may be worth your while asking for a scan for this too. I won't be on here for a week or longer as I go in tomorrow to have it removed but I will get back to you all and let you know what happens as soon as I can.Don't forget the low residue diet as this helps tremendously. Not ever one can cope with extra fibre and yet it is the first thing they increase when you are diagnosed with IBS, that and Fibogel or movicol or one of those sorts of powders and they bloated me out as they do you, so much so that you want to put a pin in to release the pressure.I am sorry that I am not much help but don't just sit back and accept this diagnosis, ask for further tests.Be back in about a week, hopefully.luv louloo. x


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Mel 455I've never seen flax powder only the seeds - I tried the seeds but they just made me more bloated - does the powder do that to you or is it a case of making you bloat for a while then settles down. How long did you have to wait after taking it to make you have a BM?


----------



## Slimmm (Jun 4, 2007)

Louloo, I pray that everything will be fine with your surgery. Thank you for sharing all of your experiences with this maddening disorder. Let us know how things are when you get home.I will post what the naturopath says tomorrow. No doubt, another food elimination program, keeping a food diary, etc. BEEN THERE, DONE THAT!







Sorry, but I don't have a lot of patience left, but I guess I'll try anyway...


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Louloo--best of luck with your surgery--I will keep you in my prayers.and Hootmouse--after suffering with ibs -c most of my life --for years and years (like you) and trying everything (and i mean everything--like you) I couldn't agree with you more!!! I've too have given up on the drs after having been to many of them and trying all their advice, none of which worked, and i agree--for us stubborn ibs-c cases, our bowels are not functioning properly and if I need to take something daily to have them function, then so be it! i'm doing the same thing you are--taking whatever works where and when i need it. we all have to do what works best for us personally. thanks for your post!


----------



## 15269 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Everyone, You will never believe this but I am home, the op was cancelled at the last minute. I was all ready to go with the gown and compression tights on, looking really glamourous too, even if I have to say so myself...then along comes this doc and says that they are so short of theatre staff that they have to postpone several ops, they had been doing this yesterday while I was just lazing around waiting for today but I never dreamed it could happen to me. I am absolutley devastated as I was so keyed up for it....I came home in tears and I am still weepy.I can't talk more just yet but hope to get back to you all soon.Take care and remember what my Gastro told me....take enough laxatives so that you go a little every day, whatever suits you, but it must be in large enough doses so that it WILL work. I have to treble my dosage but it does work daily and I feel so much better for it. Now I am waiting to go back to him and see where I go from here...this is apart from the surgery I am waiting for at the Gynae clinic, LOL.Back soon.luv Louloo. x


----------



## Joan Mack (May 20, 2007)

Hi, from what I have heard milk of magnesia type laxative is very harsh and stool softeners (taken orally) are better. I am going to try to ground flax seed meal and see if it works for me.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

what is laxaberal? saw the words ' new laxative " and my ears perked up!!! HALori


----------



## Hootmouse (Jun 12, 2004)

Big High Five and Hug Annie7! We have to take care of ourselves...afterall, we are all individuals with our own needs, and the "professionals" do not know our bodies like we do!!







I forgot to say the type of peppermint oil I use...because I have tried about 5 different ones, it's the combination oil swanson brand.I have bought ground flaxseed meal at a health food store. Bob's red mill I think was the brand. It does not bloat you like psyllium does, and it's good on oatmeal. It just doesn't help me, but it might help someone! I think the laxative is laxoberal - but I have no idea what it is other than a liquid.Have a Good Day and Calm Bowels to all!







"You cannot speak up for yourself when you are six feet under; so do it while you still have a voice." by me


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hey, Hootmouse--and a big high five and hug back!yeah, laxoberal--i was wondering about that too. i googled it and found the following from netdoctor.co.uk: "Laxoberal liquid contains the active ingredient sodium picosulfate, which is a type of medicine known as a stimulant laxative. Sodium picosulfate works by stimulating the nerve endings in the walls of the large intestine (colon) and rectum. This causes the muscles in the intestinal wall to contract more often and with increased force. When these muscles contract (a process known as peristalsis), this moves the contents of the intestine through the colon to the rectum so that the bowel can be emptied. This relieves constipation. "and then it says it's supposed to work in 6 to 12 hours. it looks like it's mostly available in the uk and other countries although i did see it listed at this online pharmacy although it looks like it's a uk pharmacy--don't know if they ship to the states--was going to check it out further but then the cat vomited on the couch...http://www.allpharmacy.com/shared/product....p;txt=LAXOBERAL


----------



## Slimmm (Jun 4, 2007)

Ok, ready for what the naturopath said? First of all, it was a great appt and we spent 1 1/2 hours together. It is so refreshing to really be listened to after all of the regular MD's are just in a hurry and say it's in my head or I have to learn to live with it.Anyway, we are going to go 2 directions. She wants to order some tests to see if any of this is hormonal, as well as checking other things (can't name them all), plus check the results of the lab work from my last physical. Then, yes, a strict food elimination plan, starting with no wheat, dairy or alcohol for 2 weeks.







Boo hoo, been there, done that years ago when I was diagnosed w/Candidiasis. I admitted that although I felt deprived (since the anti-candida diet is MUCH stricter), I did feel better, but didn't feel I could keep it up. She doesn't want to make the diet too restrictive, and if I feel better, we might try adding back the foods slowly. Gee, by no wheat, she said no gluten products, so I can't even have spelt bread, oatmeal or even whole wheat pasta! She said that we would have to negotiate either no caffeine or no alcohol. Well, I live for my 2 cups of coffee a day (plus decaf), so I voted to abstain from alcohol. I will miss my glass of red wine w/dinner 3 times a week.







Tonight I didn't have much time to cook and my dinner was really boring. I didn't even feel like eating it. I can't even have the little bit of half and half that I was allowing myself to have in coffee. Only a little bit of soy milk and I have to be careful with soy too! Good news is that this is all we're cutting out because wheat & dairy are the primary C offenders. I don't have to lay off of salads or certain vegetables for now. I hope I see some improvement. I can think of a lot of other foods that have given me problems, but with all of the supplements that she gave me, she thinks I may not need to restrict any more foods. I hope so.She gave me digestive enzymes; combo capsules of amino acids, herbs & vitamins; fish oil & probiotics. She told me to STOP the colon cleanse because she doesn't want me to use the senna and cascara, stop Miralax and wean myself off Citrucel, plus not to take Zelmax (which I just spent $150 for and I just got the notificatin that it arrived today!).







Well, that's it. I will need a second job to be able to afford all of this, but I hope it works!!!!


----------

